# What I saw...



## MSilver (Nov 15, 2011)

Customer was very upset "I don't know why the gas company shut the gas off"











Nice shower valve installation!











Reamers are harmless? I don't think so...


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

That's a NASTY cut!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

You better pour some primer in that before it gets infected.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't understand what a "rimmer" is...

Yeah, put something on that cut!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That's a nasty cut, I had a cut like that on my left leg, meat was hanging out. 

I'm suprised no one died because of that wh, truly remarkable. 

How did that gash happen


----------



## MSilver (Nov 15, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> I don't understand what a "rimmer" is...
> 
> Yeah, put something on that cut!


DUH! Reamer, sorry my bad!!!!!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Man, I know that **** hurt, hope you get well soon! 

So how exactly did that get into your arm?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Put some hair around that cut


----------



## MSilver (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah! nasty cut reaming a copper pipe, not me, a member of my crew...

He's ok now!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I take it that he slipped.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

MSilver said:



> Yeah! nasty cut reaming a copper pipe, not me, a member of my crew...
> 
> He's ok now!


Glad he's ok, that's some serious stuff.


----------



## MSilver (Nov 15, 2011)

*Aaaggghhhhhh!!!!!!!*










While driving!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

How the hell did he do that was he messing around?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Rub some dirt on it, then wrap it with duct tape and you'll be good to get back to work. 

In all seriousness, did you at least finish the job? :laughing:

Hope you are on the mend. :yes:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

It looks like the local butcher sewed him....it looks like some one sewed up a pot roast.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

OUCH ,, too bad ! 

But the heater ,,, REALLY ??? WTF ????


----------



## jcesar (Oct 4, 2011)

I wonder what people are thinking when they make certain installations. Especially water heaters. Maybe they just woke up?


----------

